# علاج الحول عند الاطفال



## helalcooo (الأمس في 15:38)

_*علاج الحول عند الاطفال*_

حول العينين هو حالة مرضية تُصيب العين بحيث تكون كلتا العينين في اتجاه مختلف، وتحدث غالبًا هذه الحالة نتيجة كسل في عضلات العين التي تساعد في الرؤية أو وجود خطأ إنكساري في العين مثل حالات قصر اوطول النظر، وفي جميع الحالات يجب علاج الحول عند الأطفال في وقت مبكر حتى لا يصاب الطفل بكسل العين. 
في هذه المقالة سنتحدث عن علاج الحول عند الأطفال مع دكتورة هبه متولي والذي يختلف من حالة لأخرى بحيث يشمل استخدام النظارات أو استخدام رقعات العين أو الجراحة في الحالات المتقدمة. 

علامات الحول عند الاطفال
يتم اكتشاف الحول عند الأطفال من قِبل الوالدين من خلال ملاحظة وجود عدم تناسق في حركة العينين أثناء الرؤية، فيكون الطفل لديه العلامات التالية:


تكون عينا الطفل في وضع غير طبيعي.
يغمض الطفل عينه نصف غمضة عند الرؤية إلى شيء ما تحديدا في الضوء الساطع.
ارهاق العينين بشكل سريع.
ضعف الرؤية في عين واحدة أو الاثنين معًا.
الرؤية المزدوجة غير الواضحة لدى الأطفال الأكبر سنًا.
بعض الأطفال يعانون من ألام في الرقبة أو تشنج والتواء.
 
أنواع الحول عند الأطفال
هناك العديد من أنواع الحول التي يتم اكتشافها لدى الأطفال، بعض الأنواع تنحرف العين نحو الداخل ويسمى ب الحول الإنسي، ونوع آخر تنحرف خلاله العين نحو الخارج ويسمى ب الحول الوحشي.

تتمثل أنواع الحول فيما يلي :


الحول الإنسي
يعد هذا النوع هو الأكثر شيوعًا بين الأطفال، ويكون انحراف العين نحو الداخل، يظهر هذا النوع ويختفي بعد انتهاء الأشهر الستة الأولى من عمر الطفل.


الحول الوحشي
يكون انحراف العين نحو الخارج.


الحول الدائم
يصيب هذا النوع الطفل في جميع الأوقات.


الحول المتقطع
يظهر هذا النوع في فترات ثم يختفي ويظهر مرة أخرى.


الحول المخفي
لا يمكن اكتشاف هذا النوع من الحول إلا من خلال تصوير العين أو إصابته بالحمى.
دكتورة هبه متولي استشاري جراحات علاج الحول عند الاطفال و المياه البيضاء عند الكبار و الاطفال و جراحات عيون الاطفال وعلاج كسل العين باحدث التقنيات العالمية، قامت الدكتورة بعلاج آلاف الحالات من حالات الحول عند الاطفال. 

في النهاية لا يجب ترك مشكلة الحول عند الأطفال دون تشخيص أو علاج قبل وصول الطفل عمر ال8 سنوات وذلك لحماية الطفل من الاصابة بكسل العين، يجب أن يحصل الطفل على العلاج المناسب لحالته من قبل_* دكتور عيون متخصص حول اطفال.*_


----------

